# ارسم مخطط الهروب من الحريق بيدك ادخل واستمتع



## safety113 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الموقع الفلاشي
يساعدك برسم مخطط اخلاء منزلك بحالات الحريق

اختر اللغة التي تريد وابدأ 


http://www.ody.com.au/evac/​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد
موقع مفيد


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف الرائع.


----------



## تمبيزة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله اخى احمد , موقع اكثر من ممتاز , وعمل رائع جدا , بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mechanic power (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا خى
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## almasry (13 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل وطريف


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

